# CRA Tax Return Calculation Rounding



## asdf (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I used to file tax returns on paper using a calculator and there has always been a few dollars' difference between my total and CRA's total (from My Account or Notice of Assessment). I noticed then that (at least in My Account) decimal digits in many values are rounded down to integers before addition or subtraction. What's more confusing to me is that not all values are rounded down. For example, in my T1 Schedule 1, CPP and EI contributions retain their decimal components, but the donation amount and the total non-refundable credits are rounded down. Maybe there are also values that are rounded up instead, but I haven't spent time looking for them.

This year I am using StudioTax which performs calculation by retaining the decimal digits for all values exactly as I did on paper. Does this mean CRA will arrive at a slightly different value again? 

This year I have a balance owing and I'm concerned that the amount I remit would be a few dollars short (possibly less than $2)? Does anyone know exactly how CRA does the calculation in regard to rounding? Also, CRA states that they don't charge (or refund) a different of $2 or less, but I am not sure if this only applies to the final balance owing/to be refunded of $2 or less, or to my case?


----------



## caricole (Mar 12, 2012)

*



Does anyone know exactly how CRA does the calculation in regard to rounding

Click to expand...

*Normally, any amount *below 0,50 will be rounded dow*n and any amount *above 0,50 will be rounded up*, but not on all boxes

The 2,00$ claim or refund limit applies only to the final figure of the return page 3 line 484 or 485:encouragement:


----------

